# APR Audi A4 (B8) 2.0 TFSI Valvelift Testing Nearing Completion.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We have been working diligently on our ecu upgrade and it will be available for both the manual and tiptronic transmission equipped chassis.
We plan to move forward with a full exhaust system and carbon fiber ram air as our next development exercises.








This engine is torquey! We have completely understood the control strategies for valve lift and are able to capitalize on the new technology with outstanding torque increases. We are exploring its affect on fuel economy and hope to be able to increase mpg a bit as well.
The turbocharger seems to spool very, very quickly and peak torque is being made in very low rpm's. A conservative wastegate duty cycle is allowing for higher boost pressures than usually achieved on the 2.0T as the rpm's increase. Typically, the oem turbo's found on the 2.0T will taper rather dramatically by redline but the new IHI for the B8 is holding very well.
We have tested for exhaust gas temperatures during high load situations and have accomplished a range of environmental testing as well. We have spent quite a bit of time on this new calibration and are very excited by the results. This engine really shines on race gas! 
Our first development vehicle equipped with quattro and tiptronic has really put down excellent power. Everyone here in the office is drooling to get their hands on a manual. 









_Modified by [email protected] at 4:13 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (B8) 2.0 TFSI Valvelift Testing Nearing Completion. ([email protected])*

93 OCT? what will it be for regular 91 OCT.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (tekieru)*

Strange, the sharp drop in torque around 3K RPM, and the accompanying flat line in HP. What is the engine doing at that RPM to cause that? Is is something to do with Valvelift profile or change? 
Either way, Great first step, Arin!! Be very interested to follow further development on the B8 A4. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (p.r.walker)*

can't wait to see the exhaust and intake as well. I bet this platform will move rather nicely with the simple mods.
How does the stock DV hold up to the extra boost? Or have you replaced it already? And if so, is it the same as the normal 2.0T?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (NeverOEM)*

Something's not right about those graphs, HP/TQ should be intersecting at 5252rpms.
Regardless, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for more tuning options for this motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (tekieru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekieru* »_93 OCT? what will it be for regular 91 OCT.

I'll have graphs of 91 and 100 at release. 91 is only slightly iess than 93.

_Quote, originally posted by *p.r.walker* »_Strange, the sharp drop in torque around 3K RPM, and the accompanying flat line in HP. What is the engine doing at that RPM to cause that? Is is something to do with Valvelift profile or change? 
Either way, Great first step, Arin!! Be very interested to follow further development on the B8 A4. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll as our engineers to give a good explanation. Hold tight!









_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_can't wait to see the exhaust and intake as well. I bet this platform will move rather nicely with the simple mods.
How does the stock DV hold up to the extra boost? Or have you replaced it already? And if so, is it the same as the normal 2.0T?

We've never blown up a G valve on any of the stage 3 kits or motorsport cars, however that being said, VW released a new D valve that removes the diaphragm. I dont think anyone will ever have a problem.

_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_Something's not right about those graphs, HP/TQ should be intersecting at 5252rpms.
Regardless, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for more tuning options for this motor. 

HP and Torque do cross at 5252. Peak HP and TQ numbers are 100 units different so I scaled TQ on the left and HP on the right separately.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: APR Audi A4 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
HP and Torque do cross at 5252. Peak HP and TQ numbers are 100 units different so I scaled TQ on the left and HP on the right separately. 

I should have caught that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (p.r.walker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p.r.walker* »_Strange, the sharp drop in torque around 3K RPM, and the accompanying flat line in HP. What is the engine doing at that RPM to cause that? Is is something to do with Valvelift profile or change? 
Either way, Great first step, Arin!! Be very interested to follow further development on the B8 A4. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The change in torque around 3k RPM is related to the camshafts. I think the scaling of the graphs may overexaggerate the change here. If you look at the stock power and torque curve, you can see a transition near this RPM as well.
However, the real item of note here is not so much the change in torque around 3k RPM, it's the plateau of torque before 3k RPM. You don't feel any loss in momentum in the car during this transition. Instead, what you feel is a hard shove off the line that builds nicely and tapers naturally toward redline. Arin will be posting a video in the near future that shows this well. 
I really can't give any additional information at this time because I do not want to provide any tuning info to our competitors as B8 A4 development, and understanding of the valvelift in the aftermarket world, is still in its infancy. However, when properly manipulated along with proper boost control, you can really get some torque out of this motor. 
So that people don't think we programmed in some crazy spike in boost, let me say that boost pressure from 2k RPM to 3.5k RPM has a difference of 21.2 millibar (or 0.31 PSI) and continues to follow a natural taper toward redline.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Re: APR Audi A4 ([email protected])*

Thank you for the explanation. I know you cannot say too much, but i did notice that the same thing happened on the stock profile as well, so it was cam-related or inherent to the motor. I have not driven a B8 yet, but i can see what you are saying about the power transition as you move up the rev range. Can't wait to see video or take a ride. 
So here is a fun idea for APR, instead of developing a GT series turbo for Stage 3, use a Variable Geometry Turbo so we still have all that glorious torque down low, but also great Horse Power up top as well!!!
Please?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (p.r.walker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p.r.walker* »_Thank you for the explanation. I know you cannot say too much, but i did notice that the same thing happened on the stock profile as well, so it was cam-related or inherent to the motor. I have not driven a B8 yet, but i can see what you are saying about the power transition as you move up the rev range. Can't wait to see video or take a ride. 
So here is a fun idea for APR, instead of developing a GT series turbo for Stage 3, use a Variable Geometry Turbo so we still have all that glorious torque down low, but also great Horse Power up top as well!!!
Please?









Do you think this is the first time we have heard of VGT turbos? We have an account to buy directly from Borg Warner and own a 911 (997) Turbo.








The question is, will you pay for a kit that uses VGT turbos? They're not cheap. But they are awesome.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Re: APR Audi A4 ([email protected])*

If you make it they will come. (long story, short)
(long story, Long)
You already have a 3-tier upgrade product portfolio with multiple turbo options in place for transverse 2.0t applications (K04 and GT). On a longitudinal, use a small GT for Stage 2, and VGT for Stage 3. This gives a "budget" middle option, that would still provide the consumer with a strong product that provides good power increases, and is competitive with your competition. Using a VGT provides an improved "Halo" product with your Stage 3, one that many other tuners might not be able to provide. 
All the 1.8t drivers are bickering about which big turbo to go with for big HP numbers, but always at the cost of driveability and usable power band. Heck, i've heard the 911 VGT turbo alone is $3000. If I can strap it on a 2.0t (or better yet, my 1.8t) and it lets me have my torque cake and eat the horsepower too, I'm all ears. 
A typical B8 A4 buyer is going to be spending $35-$50k on the car to start with and then do mods from there. I'm profiling here, but I think an enthusiast B8 buyer would be more likely to pay good money for a good product. I purchased my B5 new and am still driving and racing it and modding it. I purchased it because of its potential. I see this again in the B8, and understand the costs involved. B8 is a more advanced and refined beast, it deserves performance mods to match. I'm not knocking the B5 crowd, I'm one of them. 
And while your at it. can you PLEASE hack the MMI to display USEFUL info like BOOST, and other (OBD-II / VAG-Com) info that is readily available to the system, but Audi doesn't think its average user cares about, but its enthusiast user really does.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (p.r.walker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p.r.walker* »_If you make it they will come. (long story, short)
(long story, Long)
You already have a 3-tier upgrade product portfolio with multiple turbo options in place for transverse 2.0t applications (K04 and GT). On a longitudinal, use a small GT for Stage 2, and VGT for Stage 3. This gives a "budget" middle option, that would still provide the consumer with a strong product that provides good power increases, and is competitive with your competition. Using a VGT provides an improved "Halo" product with your Stage 3, one that many other tuners might not be able to provide. 
All the 1.8t drivers are bickering about which big turbo to go with for big HP numbers, but always at the cost of driveability and usable power band. Heck, i've heard the 911 VGT turbo alone is $3000. If I can strap it on a 2.0t (or better yet, my 1.8t) and it lets me have my torque cake and eat the horsepower too, I'm all ears. 
A typical B8 A4 buyer is going to be spending $35-$50k on the car to start with and then do mods from there. I'm profiling here, but I think an enthusiast B8 buyer would be more likely to pay good money for a good product. I purchased my B5 new and am still driving and racing it and modding it. I purchased it because of its potential. I see this again in the B8, and understand the costs involved. B8 is a more advanced and refined beast, it deserves performance mods to match. I'm not knocking the B5 crowd, I'm one of them. 
And while your at it. can you PLEASE hack the MMI to display USEFUL info like BOOST, and other (OBD-II / VAG-Com) info that is readily available to the system, but Audi doesn't think its average user cares about, but its enthusiast user really does.










WOW!! I don't meet many people on automotive web forums who think the same way I do. I totally agree. I PERSONALLY would rather have a good, balanced and drivable car than the biggest numbers out there. I don't drag race, I road race and I daily drive. For those that drag race, I understand the call. However, a 1.8T Audi is probably not the best platform if you want the best drag racer possible. 
However, I also understand that it's "different strokes for different folks." Some customers don't want to talk to me about any turbos less than a 35R on their 1.8L engines and get mad when we don't offer any off-the-shelf packages like this. Then they go out and drive these cars on the street. In my humble opinion, it's no fun making boost after 5000 RPM. 
What I have seen typically is that the size of the turbo goes up as the cost of the vehicle goes down. As the Audi resale values plummet for the B5 generation, more and more young people can afford them and afford to put pumpkin size turbos on them. The same happened to the B6. And the same is now happening to the B7 market. Then they all go out and make big dyno numbers on C16-leaded and claim big numbers on pump gas. I personally would rather give our customers an enjoyable car that works well in all situations as opposed to a single-purpose vehicle. 
Our B7 Stage 3 2.0T FSI runs a GT2871R. I find it very streetable and very powerful with a good useable power band. My personal car is equipped with this kit. Upon release we heard many people saying that this turbo is too small. I wonder why the N75 duty cycle is only 55-60% with the turbo putting out 21 PSI at redline?








Thank you for all of your product suggestions. Although I can't speak about any of our future plans here on the internet, I will say...I like they way you think. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I seem to remember reading that the new ZF auto tranny has pretty high hp and torque limits. Anyone know?
Just picked up my Avant yesterday and it's the first AT car that I've ever owned... no choice with the Avant.
My last A4 was APR'd and it really liked those cool days with nice, dense air. Might have to APR this puppy too.


----------



## 1_clean_jetta (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (SoSuMi)*

wuld you guys make a quad exaust forteh quatro a4>? or just a single. like the stock? for it


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (1_clean_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_clean_jetta* »_wuld you guys make a quad exaust forteh quatro a4>? or just a single. like the stock? for it

Good one! actually i was wondering if you guys would make a DUAL. Like the B7 models or even the b8 3.2 model. I hate the single tip ones of the current 2.0T.


----------



## ewill (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (B8) 2.0 TFSI Valvelift Testing Nearing Completion. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The turbocharger seems to spool very, very quickly and peak torque is being made in very low rpm's. A conservative wastegate duty cycle is allowing for higher boost pressures than usually achieved on the 2.0T as the rpm's increase. Typically, the oem turbo's found on the 2.0T will taper rather dramatically by redline but the new IHI for the B8 is holding very well.


Arin or Mike
What does the above mean? Does the B8 have a different turbo to previous 2.0Ts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (ewill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ewill* »_
Arin or Mike
What does the above mean? Does the B8 have a different turbo to previous 2.0Ts?

Yes. This turbo is manufactured by IHI.


----------



## 337 2GO (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (B8) 2.0 TFSI Valvelift Testing Nearing Completion. ([email protected])*

Picking up a manual at the Factory in May


----------



## Jacon (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (337 2GO)*

I think most people are receiving theres around late March or early April.
I know I am


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (Jacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacon* »_I think most people are receiving theres around late March or early April.
I know I am









Yeah my car arrives @ port around April 6th, 2009 and should be @ the stealership around the 20th.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (tekieru)*

What is the 0-60 time?


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (iwantanaudi)*

what exactly is stage one? is that just the chip or what?


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (tekieru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekieru* »_what exactly is stage one? is that just the chip or what?

With the B7 it was _just_ the ECU reflash. I had an '06 A4 for about 3 1/2 years, APR'd after break in, and liked the results. And I got some crazy good gas mileage when cruising.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (tekieru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekieru* »_what exactly is stage one? is that just the chip or what?

yes, stage one is software alone


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (bcze1)*

i wonder what the chip + exhaust + intake will give to the new a4. also i hope APR makes a dual exhaust system for the 2.0T


----------



## cory_can (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (p.r.walker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p.r.walker* »_
And while your at it. can you PLEASE hack the MMI to display USEFUL info like BOOST, and other (OBD-II / VAG-Com) info that is readily available to the system, but Audi doesn't think its average user cares about, but its enthusiast user really does.









hallelujah on the MMI hacking....the standard screen on all A4's is a perfect place for a boost gauge and OBD-II metrics. APR (or someone)....please, please, please work on hacking the MMI








I've heard a few others ask about the new Turbo and Tiptronic transmission. How does the new Turbo unit differ from the old A4 units besides being sourced from a new manufacturer. Would there be any reason to swap for a K04 in the future etc.? 
Also, what is the power handling of the new tiptronic? The mighty RS6 uses a tiptronic (not DSG) and MTM has tuned it to over 700HP. Obviously, it's not the same unit but how close is it? I've purchased a 2.0T Avant with the hopes of keeping it awhile and adding major performance enhancements. Will the new tiptronic keep up or do I have to wait until Audi gets their head of their ass and imports the S4/RS4 Avant with S-tronic?


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (cory_can)*

Dual Exhaust! That is what APR needs to make! 
On a second note... how do one hack the MMI to make the DRLs stay on while signaling and among other things?


----------



## Drillslinger (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (tekieru)*

I'm anxiously awaiting updates from APR on this








I test drove a 3.0 TDI Quattro Avant S line today and the 240hp/400 lb-ft made it a BEAST














I'd LOVE to get similar performance from the 2.0 TFSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jacon (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (tekieru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekieru* »_Dual Exhaust! That is what APR needs to make! 
On a second note... how do one hack the MMI to make the DRLs stay on while signaling and among other things?

VAG-com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekieru* »_what exactly is stage one? is that just the chip or what?

Yup, stage one is our performance calibration. It's designed to work with all your OEM parts. 

_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_What is the 0-60 time?

I'm not ignoring this question, I simply do not have accurate data at this point to answer the question.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm not ignoring this question, I simply do not have accurate data at this point to answer the question.

Thank you for responding, i was wondering if you ignored that question


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iwantanaudi)*

my mom got her 2.0T 6 SPEED mid february


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Dude,
Pleeeze, if you will... got any idea of the hp & torque limits on the A4 ZF tranny. I'm sure that I read (somewhere) that it is capable of handling a bunch more power.
My car will be hitting the 1k mark soon. I'd sure like an oil change and a flash


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoSuMi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoSuMi* »_Dude,
Pleeeze, if you will... got any idea of the hp & torque limits on the A4 ZF tranny. I'm sure that I read (somewhere) that it is capable of handling a bunch more power.
My car will be hitting the 1k mark soon. I'd sure like an oil change and a flash









Not 100% sure, maybe Arin can check ETKA, but IIRC the same tranny is used with the 3.0TDI which puts out ~425TQ. You won't approach that number without going BT, probably not even then.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Not 100% sure, maybe Arin can check ETKA, but IIRC the same tranny is used with the 3.0TDI which puts out ~425TQ. You won't approach that number without going BT, probably not even then.

That sounds like what I dimly remember reading so many moons ago. Seem to recall that the manual was maxed at 258 lb-ft of torque. However I'm pretty sure that the B7 manual was pretty much the same situation and chipped A4's didn't seem to be blowing bolts & gears.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoSuMi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoSuMi* »_
That sounds like what I dimly remember reading so many moons ago. Seem to recall that the manual was maxed at 258 lb-ft of torque. However I'm pretty sure that the B7 manual was pretty much the same situation and chipped A4's didn't seem to be blowing bolts & gears.

Many VAG trannies are rated at 258lb-ft and people exceed that regularly. Our stage 1 B7 Avant has never exhibited a hint of tranny stress. Clutch still feels new. Quite a few GTI owners are running big turbos exceeding 400lb-ft and neither the manual or DSG has shown to be weak. As long as you're on the stock turbo, you're pretty safe.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (B8) 2.0 TFSI Valvelift Testing Nearing Completion. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have been working diligently on our ecu upgrade and it will be available for both the manual and tiptronic transmission equipped chassis.

Hurray! I am looking at an A4 for the wife.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (B8) 2.0 TFSI Valvelift Testing Nearing Completion. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have been working diligently on our ecu upgrade and it will be available for both the manual and tiptronic transmission equipped chassis.

Hurray! I am looking at an A4 for the wife. (That's why I have been bugging you about the dp for my A3, got to spend $$$ elsewhere.)


----------



## cory_can (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoSuMi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoSuMi* »_Dude,
Pleeeze, if you will... got any idea of the hp & torque limits on the A4 ZF tranny. I'm sure that I read (somewhere) that it is capable of handling a bunch more power.
My car will be hitting the 1k mark soon. I'd sure like an oil change and a flash









According to the ZF site the lowest spec 6 speed tiptronic transmission in their current line-up is capable of handling 450Nm....so I'm assuming this what is in our B8's.....the next model up is capable of handling 700Nm.....and BTW the BMW 335i (petrol) has the same 450NM auto tranny (verified by BMW owners on their forum) so don't feel bad about tuning a 2.0T B8. The 335 diesels have the 700Nm version.....which I would assume the 3.0TDI also has.


_Modified by cory_can at 5:42 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (B8) 2.0 TFSI Valvelift Testing Nearing Completion. ([email protected])*

So, my wife is enjoying the additional power that our new A4 has over her old C230, which we need to return in a couple of weeks.
Last night, she asked, "so if we chip this, will it be faster than your [A3]?"
Music to my ears.







APR, keep up the good work!


----------



## monaco888 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_So, my wife is enjoying the additional power that our new A4 has over her old C230, which we need to return in a couple of weeks.
Last night, she asked, "so if we chip this, will it be faster than your [A3]?"
Music to my ears.







APR, keep up the good work!

Nice!








My wife would entertain the notion briefly, but then wouldn't go for it assuming there would be warranty issues...


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (monaco888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monaco888* »_
Nice!








My wife would entertain the notion briefly, but then wouldn't go for it assuming there would be warranty issues...









I got my wife's B7 A4 REVO software for X-mas a few years ago (I know, kinda like a bowling ball with my initials on it







). She was skeptical at first, but came to love it quite quickly. No doubt, when we trade for a B8, it will get flashed as well.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cory_can)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cory_can* »_
According to the ZF site the lowest spec 6 speed tiptronic transmission in their current line-up is capable of handling 450Nm....so I'm assuming this what is in our B8's.....the next model up is capable of handling 700Nm.....and BTW the BMW 335i (petrol) has the same 450NM auto tranny (verified by BMW owners on their forum) so don't feel bad about tuning a 2.0T B8. The 335 diesels have the 700Nm version.....which I would assume the 3.0TDI also has.

_Modified by cory_can at 5:42 PM 3-19-2009_

That sounds good. I'm gonna fer sure have to APR this sucker. Presently my Avant feels anemic after my previous APR'd A4. And I just got done driving a co worker's '06 Evo.. that is one nasty nice little rocket.. one half Ferrari and one half yard tractor.
Hey, shouldn't that APR reflash be about ready for prime time?


----------



## abeMKvGLi (Jul 23, 2006)

any updates dates prices numbers graphs ?!?!?!


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: APR Audi A4 ([email protected])*

When you say making a car streetable and fun that is the key to me. I have driven big turbo 4 cylinder cars (volvos weirdest of all, there is a decently fast one in montgomery near you). They are fun but you can just get on them and have instant power. Gt35r and holsets hx35/y are great turbos but they don't make it a fun streetable car that you can run to a store. 
Even has I keep my Passat stock, I can say I get in the car and its underpowered a bit but is still fun to drive around town. All my friends who have turbocharged hondas or what not they enjoy driving my car. 
I am a big fan of your K04 turbo upgrade and might get it after my warranty is out. A VGT setup turbo would be pretty sweet. Assuming you would need a control box for controlling the variable part (that part would not to bad unless you wanted the factory ecu to control it /I would think of a programmable linear? maybe multi-staged? rpm box)


----------



## mygolfisslow (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: APR Audi A4 (Boosted2003!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted2003!* »_When you say making a car streetable and fun that is the key to me. I have driven big turbo 4 cylinder cars (volvos weirdest of all, there is a decently fast one in montgomery near you). They are fun but you can just get on them and have instant power. Gt35r and holsets hx35/y are great turbos but they don't make it a fun streetable car that you can run to a store. 
Even has I keep my Passat stock, I can say I get in the car and its underpowered a bit but is still fun to drive around town. All my friends who have turbocharged hondas or what not they enjoy driving my car. 
I am a big fan of your K04 turbo upgrade and might get it after my warranty is out. A VGT setup turbo would be pretty sweet. Assuming you would need a control box for controlling the variable part (that part would not to bad unless you wanted the factory ecu to control it /I would think of a programmable linear? maybe multi-staged? rpm box)

X2 I think most of the A4 demographic would appreciate a K04 more than a GT3X, because if we wanted a fast car we would've chosen something else, we just want a little more


----------



## GTINeon (Nov 11, 2003)

I assume the turbo is different between the 2009 TSI in the GTI/A3 and the 'TFSI' but what else is? 
I have visions of picking up the bigger turbos, on the cheap, from ebay once you A4 guys need to turn it up past 11.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (GTINeon)*

I know this must have been talked to death but I did a search and could not find a straight answer:
Does flashing the ECU void the warranty?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_Does flashing the ECU void the warranty?

No mod can void your warranty outright. However an individual warranty claim can be denied if your dealer and/or Audi can prove it happened as a result of a performance modification, including ECU software.
So for example if your turbo fails and the cause is determined to be the additional boost that software is requesting then they can deny that warranty repair. However if your sunroof stops working that is totally unrelated and would still be covered.
Generally speaking the software (especially stage 1) sold by the big VAG tuners like APR, GIAC, REVO are all very safe and do not push the car beyond safe limits. But there are no guarantees here, and the old saying you've gotta pay to play is appropriate.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (bcze1)*

Thank you bcze1, that was exactly the response i was looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I want to point out a few thing:

1. All original file names, flash counters, etc remain the same with our software. Anyone looking will see the exact same information the car had before you got flashed with APR software.
2. If you purchase stock mode, you'll get the identical stock calibration that came with your vehicle.
3. With the purchase of stock mode, you get program switching features. You'll be able to switch between programs w/o any external hardware.
4. If you purchase security lock out, you can lock the car in stock mode. This will prevent anyone from switching programs. It will be completely invisible and will operate identical to stock.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I want to point out a few thing ...

Sigh, when I saw Arin had posted I thought he had updated news re: the completion of the reflash.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We have long term tested this software and it's looking like it's ready to go into production. I'll have news shortly.


----------



## dalasdhn (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have long term tested this software and it's looking like it's ready to go into production. I'll have news shortly. 

Don't you need some real world sample testing!!







count me in!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We already have several in house vehicles that have been long term testing the software.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

BTW, here's a nice new desktop of our Development S-Line








Full Size Here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/g...zes/o/
Preview Here:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks for the update, Arin.
I really did like the previous B7 software and will be watching for the release.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You'll love it. There is so much torque off the line, its wonderful. We've been running it for quite some time now and everything looks great. As soon as the engineers give it the final thumbs up, it's all yours!


----------



## dalasdhn (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We already have several in house vehicles that have been long term testing the software.









I knew this but you have not cause you ask not!!








I had the software on my GTI and i am just itching for you'll to release this so i can get it! what other features are you working on (ie...security lockout, anti theft etc)? Sorry if i missed that earlier in the post. 
Thanks for the desktop!! Looks good on the MacBook Pro!!


----------

